# Random Cichlid Pictures



## ka NUK (Dec 19, 2008)

No, the pictures weren't taken at random, but the cichlids came from random "mixed" tanks. Their main purpose was to keep the tank cycled till spring so I can order some shell dwellers. Shipping in this weather is too risky! 
I've had a couple of "teen pregnancies" with the offspring becoming a quick snack for the Auratus.














































ka NUK


----------



## Prodicus (Nov 3, 2008)

Very nice tank and fish. Did you use an off-camera flash?


----------



## ka NUK (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks!
... and yes I used an external flash. I need to diffuse it a little more. It's all trial and error, as I'm using an ancient Fujipix point-and-shoot camera  

ka NUK


----------



## Daveyman (Jan 28, 2009)

That looks beautiful! i love your tank and cichlids!


----------



## Prodicus (Nov 3, 2008)

It's really a matter of taste. The harsh shadow on the gravel looks quite nice to me.



ka NUK said:


> Thanks!
> ... and yes I used an external flash. I need to diffuse it a little more. It's all trial and error, as I'm using an ancient Fujipix point-and-shoot camera
> 
> ka NUK


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Really great shots... :3 I love your fish.


----------



## ka NUK (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks ! 

The algae is taking hold on the backdrop. The fish enjoy snacking on it.


















(sometimes I kick myself for using a scratched "freebie" tank  )

The vals get eaten as fast as they grow. They are extras removed from this tank:









Cheers
kaNUK


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I just love it...

What kind of substraight is that again? I really like it. Is it fairly heavy as well?


----------



## Prodicus (Nov 3, 2008)

Nice pics!!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Ka Nuk, I missed this, but did you make those backgrounds yourself? I'd be interested to see a build thread for them, they're quite nice.

Really looks nice with the algae growth. Very natural looking. And nice pics too.


----------



## ka NUK (Dec 19, 2008)

Ciddian: 
The substrate is the "ka NUK special" mix. Its to aquarium substrate what a "Heinz 57" is to dogs. It consists of whatever fine gravel and sand I can find. I have about 3 different colours of fine gravel (I'd almost call is sand) mixed with small round pebbles from a glacial moraine and a handful of crushed coral. It's heavy enough to anchor plants, and easy to surface-clean. It's inert as far as the plants are concerned, but makes a great sand box for the mbuna.

Ameekplec:
I posted this thread when making this background (it's about my fifth attempt).

Thanks for your comments!

ka NUK


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

Very nice tank set up and beautifull shots.


----------



## ka NUK (Dec 19, 2008)

This same old scratched tank still has cichlids... but of a different flavour.
These (7!) Bolivians will be allowed to pair up, with excess moving to the office tank.




























I changed out everything, including removing the background to make room for plants. I'm using fluorite, gravel and sand substrate. The driftwood has been aging in my pond for at least two years. I let it freeze solid outside for a couple of weeks before boiling/scrubbing. The sump went in favour of a Rena XP2 with DIY CO2. Cleaning crew is 5 otos and 3 shrimp.

ka NUK


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

nice tank, i love rams...in fact i am thinking of getting some bolivians, but don't they get territorial like german blue rams? or can you actually get a school of them?


----------



## ka NUK (Dec 19, 2008)

Byronicle said:


> ... don't they get territorial like german blue rams? or can you actually get a school of them?


I expect they will get a little territorial when they reach maturity. I will keep two pairs in this tank at most, one additional pair and perhaps an extra female will go into my other planted tank.

So far it's very entertaining to watch them interact. Lots of posturing and once in a while lip-locking going on. Nobody has shown nipped fins or other damage yet. At feeding time everyone gets along and gets their share.

I paid for 7 of these guys. If I end up keeping only the best male and female I'd be happy. They are very colorful and entertaining!

kaNUK


----------

